# What is this weed?



## AndyS (Jun 13, 2020)

I finally mowed my new KBG. I have everything from tiny seedlings to mature tillered plants.

I also have some fun weeds. Plenty of the usual suspects like spurge and thistle, but a couple I can't ID.

This puppy is growing in a couple of specific areas. Small-ish clusters and easy to pull, but what is it? Leaf surfaces are very glossy vs. KBG:


----------



## kbob11 (Oct 11, 2019)

Nutsedge


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

+1 on Nutsedge.


----------



## AndyS (Jun 13, 2020)

@kbob11 and @ionicatoms - thank you both! I've never seen nutsedge that young, although it's all over my neighborhood. Glad it's in such small areas... I can't wait to nuke it!


----------

